# NCB issue



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

My girlfriend currently owns a Clio which she is looking to sell having just purchased a MK2 Golf. She is currently insured with GoSkippy on the Clio and the policy doesn't end until June. She has a good quote from Admiral for the MK2 so will be moving to them. 

I have just been off the phone to GoSkippy and was told that there is no way that her NCB can be retained and if she sells the Clio the policy must be cancelled which in turn means loosing the NCB, GoSkippy stated it is illegal to have two insurance policies on one car? 

Can anyone advise our options or what we can do to retain the NCB she will gain come June?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Change the car on the GoSkippy insurance to the Golf? - run to the end of the policy and then switch insurance company once you receive the NCB


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Change the car on the GoSkippy insurance to the Golf? - run to the end of the policy and then switch insurance company once you receive the NCB


this^^^^


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Makes sense to me, you can't run a policy for 2 thirds of the year and expect to get the full benefit. 

As above, just change the car on the policy and change company when your contract is up.


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

They wont insure the Golf because they consider it a classic car and because they'll want stupid amounts for it, it is a 16v GTI.



Sicskate said:


> Makes sense to me, you can't run a policy for 2 thirds of the year and expect to get the full benefit.
> 
> As above, just change the car on the policy and change company when your contract is up.


It's paid for the full year so I don't see why not.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Then you'll have to cancel it and not gain that years no claims bonus


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

danwel said:


> Then you'll have to cancel it and not gain that years no claims bonus


This is turning into a nightmare  I thought there might have been another way.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Hardly a nightmare. If it was that easy to get NCB then everyone would be cancelling when they seen a cheaper price elsewhere....


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> Hardly a nightmare. If it was that easy to get NCB then everyone would be cancelling when they seen a cheaper price elsewhere....


I'm not cancelling? I want to let the policy run until the end of June.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

If you need that year of NCB...

The only option you have is to keep the Clio until the end of the policy whilst the Golf is sat in the garage / driveway / on temporary insurance. 

Another possibility would be to insure the golf in your name and run the GF as a second driver whilst again the Clio insurance lapses. 

I feel your pain - its not easy to plan a car purchase to match your insurance policy renewal date.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

dsme94 said:


> I'm not cancelling? I want to let the policy run until the end of June.


you can let the policy run but you wont be able to use your no claims on the golf until the clio insurance has finished


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Can you keep the Golf SORNed until the end of June? 
Then use the years NCB on the Golf and then sell the Clio


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

11alan111 said:


> you can let the policy run but you wont be able to use your no claims on the golf until the clio insurance has finished


That was what I wanted to do but was told that wasn't allowed?

The Golf is ready to go, has TAX and MOT.. Just needs insurance. Admiral said that come June they will add the NCB she has earned to the policy and at the end of the 10 months (bonus accelerator policy) she will have 2 years NCB.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

dsme94 said:


> That was what I wanted to do but was told that wasn't allowed?
> 
> The Golf is ready to go, has TAX and MOT.. Just needs insurance. Admiral said that come June they will add the NCB she has earned to the policy and at the end of the 10 months (bonus accelerator policy) she will have 2 years NCB.


Do that then?


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

litcan91 said:


> Do that then?


Is it legal to leave the car insured when she no longer owns the Clio?


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

dsme94 said:


> Is it legal to leave the car insured when she no longer owns the Clio?


 no,if you leave the insurance on the clio after you sell it the new owner will not be able to insure it and you will still be at risk of people claiming against you.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

No clue, don't see why not - but if next owner crashes it, the claim will be shown on your GF's papers too. 

The policy documents also state that she is the owner of the car (I presume), which wont be the case once its sold - therefore voiding the policy.

So I'd keep both cars until the policy ends


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i tried to do a similar thing with a motorbike and the insurer told me that a vehicle can only have 1 policy on it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

dsme94 said:


> That was what I wanted to do but was told that wasn't allowed?
> 
> The Golf is ready to go, has TAX and MOT.. Just needs insurance. Admiral said that come June they will add the NCB she has earned to the policy and at the end of the 10 months (bonus accelerator policy) she will have 2 years NCB.


So.....She insures the golf with zero NCB. The Clio insurance expires in July and they send you the 1yr NCB certificate then Admiral will apply that to her ongoing policy, that's nice of Admiral.

Maybe slightly wrong as she will have an insurance policy on the Clio after she does not own it......but should not be a big deal....especially if her current issuer does not know.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bero said:


> So.....She insures the golf with zero NCB.  The Clio insurance expires in July and they send you the 1yr NCB certificate then Admiral will apply that to her ongoing policy, that's nice of Admiral.
> 
> Maybe slightly wrong as she will have an insurance policy on the Clio after she does not own it......but should not be a big deal....especially if her current issuer does not know.


and what if the new owner of the clio hits something and drives off? the injured party call the police and SHE is still insured ILLEGALY on the clio,so a claim can be made against her insurance.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Speaking of policy numbers on one vehicle, don't see why two people - i.e you and your partner cant have your own policies on the same car. 

At the end of the day, its car insurance - its always unfair and discriminating towards the consumer for the fact that we are all obliged to have it by law, meaning that they can set any terms/prices which you have no choice but to accept if you own a car.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

11alan111 said:


> and what if the new owner of the clio hits something and drives off? the injured party call the police and SHE is still insured ILLEGALY on the clio,so a claim can be made against her insurance.


No, insurance is only valid if you're the owner. I don't believe there will be a legal/illegal issues anyway, it will be a terms of contract problem rather than a criminal problem.



litcan91 said:


> Speaking of policy numbers on one vehicle, don't see why two people - i.e you and your partner cant have your own policies on the same car.


Insurance is there to restore the owner back to their same position they were in before an accident.

Only the owner of the car can suffer a loss, e.g. If your Mrs hits a tree in your car she has not suffered any monetary loss.

As only one person can own a car it serves that only one person can take an insurance policy on it. :thumb:


----------



## dsme94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Decided to just take the policy out on the Golf with Admiral now and keep the Clio until the insurance runs out, insurance was only £514 which in my opinion for a 16v Golf for an 18 year old that hasn't even passed for a year is unreal! Thanks for your help people


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

dsme94 said:


> Decided to just take the policy out on the Golf with Admiral now and keep the Clio until the insurance runs out, insurance was only £514 which in my opinion for a 16v Golf for an 18 year old that hasn't even passed for a year is unreal! Thanks for your help people


There's no real benefit to that as you'll struggle to bring the ncb on the different policies together.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as the Golf has been insured on nil NCB (as there isn't any currently available), then once the Clio policy runs out, there shouldn't be any problem utilising the Clio NCB on the Admiral policy on the Golf mid-term. 

If you had sold the Clio, then you GF would have needed to cancel the policy as she can't have a policy running on a car she no longer owns. The new owner's insurer will have conflicts on the MID and potentially, as dual insurance exists, then your GF's Insurers could end up contributing to any RTA costs as they were still insuring the vehicle.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> If you had sold the Clio, then you GF would have needed to cancel the policy as she can't have a policy running on a car she no longer owns. The new owner's insurer will have conflicts on the MID and potentially, as dual insurance exists, then *your GF's Insurers could end up contributing to any RTA costs as they were still insuring the vehicle*.


I know we're getting into grey areas where things are not clear cut, and you have a lot more experence in the area than most of DW combined.....but the GFs insurer is not insuring the new owner to drive the car (assuming it's not an any driver type policy) , so I can't see how this would arise. Unless something like the Clio handbrake failed and it rolled into a 3rd party?

I guess the GFs insurer would try wiggle out of that as well claiming the policy is only valid when the GF is the owner as stated somewhere in the Ts and Cs.....the ombudsman may take a different view of course.


----------



## Olly13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Why not get a classic policy there a lot cheaper with free breakdown cover I go mine from Footman James, I am not sure on the age it may have to be over 20 years old?
I have 3 cars on one policy all mods listed £120 per year.


----------

